# Preise beckhoff



## lubof (17 Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen.

ich werde demnächst mit der renovierung meines hauses beginnen und möchte dann eben auch mehr komfort. also werde ich eine gebäudesteuerung machen. da ich persönlich bisher noch keine erfahrungen mit beckhoff habe, aber von vielen seiten schon hörte dass beckhoff von der leistung her top ist, und auch wesentlich günstiger sein soll als beispielsweise siemens, habe ich mich für beckhoff entschieden. 

nun aber zu meiner eigentlichen frage. könnte mir jemand eine preisliste von beckhoff zukommen lassen? ich möchte gerne wissen wo denn hier wirklich die preise so liegen? muss jetzt nicht gerade die absolut aktuellste sein, nur mal so als orientierungshilfe...

danke schon mal dafür


----------



## Cerberus (17 Februar 2011)

Hab ich leider nur in Katalog-Form.

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal in einer Niederlassung in deiner Nähe nachfragen.


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Februar 2011)

Preislisten bekommt man problemlos auf Anfrage beim zuständigen Vertriebsbüro (Link von Cerberus)


----------



## lubof (18 Februar 2011)

gut. danke. dann werde ich hier mal anfragen.


----------



## kunii (24 Februar 2011)

hast deine preisliste bekommen?

hätte eine komplette da


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2011)

Wäre nett, wenn du mir die Preisliste auch zukommen lassen könntest 

Besten Dank und schönen Tag!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## EW2 (20 Juli 2011)

Kann mir auch jemand mit der Preisliste weiter helfen?

Besten Dank in voraus.


----------



## Cerberus (20 Juli 2011)

EW2 schrieb:


> Kann mir auch jemand mit der Preisliste weiter helfen?
> 
> Besten Dank in voraus.


 
Ja, die Beckhoff-Niederlassung in deiner Nähe!


----------

